# hawk by day, possom by night



## will (Apr 14, 2013)

Hawk getting my pigeons during the day and a possom gettin em at night. I started locking up the coop at night. This morn when I went out to go to wrk. I seen one on the ground. He was alive. But couldn't fly. I put him in the coop. What is goin on here?


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

It's that time of year. Not sure where you live but when it starts getting colder we get a lot more wildlife around as well. Try keeping a radio on. We have a radio on 24/7 up at the coop. It is on a talk station not music. We have never had anything come into the coop to get our girls.


----------



## OrangeCatRex (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm sure glad to see your info. About the radio.. I haven't had a varmint problem in a while, but I think I will put a radio in the barn to be on the safe side..


----------

